#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Лама и бардо: правильное ударение?

## Санников

Поджскажите пожалуйства правильное ударения в словах
1.ЛАМА
2.БАРДО
Русские буддисты произносят лАма, бурятские ламА. Каково ударение собственно в тибетском первоисточнике?

----------


## Naldjorpa

В калмыкии говорят лАма и бардО.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Тибетцы (нгари) говоят ламА и бардО. Правда точно русскими буквами тяжело воспроизвести, как они точно говорят..

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.02.2009), Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Чаще всего ударение в тибетских словах идет на второй слог ламА, бардО, семчЕн, тамчЕ
но, конечно, это правило действет не на все 100%

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.02.2009)

----------

